# Helsinki Open 2010



## joey (Feb 27, 2010)

New Finnish NR of 9.96 by Ville Seppanen.(PLL skip) (Just after Anssi broke it with 10.43)

Unfortunatly Ville didn't do well in BLD today. He did get 2x2 NRs though!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 27, 2010)

joey said:


> Unfortunatly Ville didn't do well in BLD today



No Big cube successes?


----------



## joey (Feb 27, 2010)

No WRs at least.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 27, 2010)

But, but, for Ville... success = WR?


----------



## joey (Feb 27, 2010)

Ville's 4x4 BLD time was FASTER than the winning 3x3BLD time! Sorry to whoever that is, but that's hilarious 

Anssi Vanhala won with 11.97 avg (beating the 13.22 old WR/Finnish NR that's been held for 4 years)
Congrats to Anssi!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 27, 2010)

Lol, that's awesome.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 27, 2010)

2x2 NRs!!!11

first 5x5BLD was off by about 9 pieces, time was 7:0x. 2nd was off by 2 middle edges >:[ and time was 12min, because I spent 3 minutes figuring out a center cycle while memoing. 3rd was off by 3 wings that I didn't see when memoing  about 8min.

all 4x4bld times were a bit over 5min, 2 of them DNF. I had a big pause in all solves. I don't like my memo method for 4x4.

I don't know why I failed 3x3BLD, I guess I tried to go too fast. 2 times were 38s DNFs and one was something slower(and DNF).

The best thing was getting 9.96 single in 3x3. LL was F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F and some AUF. My average failed though :/. OH was kinda nice too, for not practicing it, no times above 30 and probably 28.xx average.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Feb 27, 2010)

I also got some pretty nice OH times: (27.58) (17.52) 18.36 22.36 21.52 => 20.75 

Should have been faster, but nerves got me without a boat. Easy scrambles too.


----------



## peedu (Mar 1, 2010)

joey said:


> Ville's 4x4 BLD time was FASTER than the winning 3x3BLD time! Sorry to whoever that is, but that's hilarious



That must be me then. 
I find that fact funny too.
My goal was to get some sort of result. 2 guys DNF-ing 3x was a surprise.

Peedu


----------

